#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Removing Spaces Between Words in MS- Word -2007

## Venkata Krishna

Dear Friends,

Can any one tell, how can we remove the spaces between the words in MS - Words. I have tried many differnt ways but I could not do the same.

Here  I have justified the pharagpher, if we do the alignment either right or left side I could not find the space between words.

Hence, I reqeust you all please let me know how can I remove the spaces between the words by justifying by doing the alignment as justfication.

here with attached word document for your perusal.

Thanks in advance,

----------


## dilipandey

Select the paragraph, go to "Change Styles" -> style set -> Default.


Regards,
DILIPandey
<click on below *** if this helps>

----------


## Venkata Krishna

Hi Dilip,

Thank you for your reply, I did not get you. 

Could you please elaborate ? I have tried number of ways but not able to remove the Gaps between words.

Thanks

----------


## dilipandey

okay... just change the format or style as "Normal"  or "Default"  by following whatever options you have in your version of MS word.  The steps which I have given above is basis MS word 2010.  :Smilie: 

Regards,
DILIPandey
<click on below *** if this helps>

----------

